# NJ (New Brunswick)-Three rats for adoption, female and 2 neutered males, moving



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: New Brunswick NJ
Contact: dkshoback @gmail.com (no space)

Three rats for adoption, female and 2 neutered males:









From Danielle:
I have to move by Sept 1st. I have the 3 rats and a cat, and I can only bring either the rats or the cat with me. The cat I adopted from my old job since she was aggressive and was to be put down, so her odds of finding a home if I don't bring her are slim to none. The rats, however, are friendly and handleable and I believe would be easy to rehome (especially since the males are neutered). They would be able to go with their large cage (details in the attachment surrender form). I'd prefer them to live together if possible, but they get along readily with other rats; any time new ones have been introduced (I used to adopt elderly rats periodically) they got along fine and never started fights.

Thank you,
posted for Danielle by Raquel
*Contact: dkshoback @gmail.com (no space)*


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Sorry to have duplicated Danielle's post:
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?97234-2-neutered-males-and-1-dumbo-female-for-adoption-in-NJ
So many rats need homes right now that I am posting faster than I can double check everything.


----------

